# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Central de Cooperativas cafetaleras COCLA se lanza al Agroturismo

## Bruno Cillóniz

La Central de Cooperativas Agrarias Cafetaleras (COCLA) se lanza al agroturismo y para ese fín, ha lanzado la empresa CoclaTours que ha preparado un paquete con las rutas del café, té y cooperativas, aprovechando los millones de turistas de todo el mundo que arriban a Cusco, para visitar la ciudadela inca de Machu Picchu.   
En este marco, Cocla hizo su presentación nada menos que en Cusco, la mítica ciudad de los incas, durante la Boniotur 2009, la Feria Internacional de Turismo Cusco  Perú. Al encuentro asistieron operadores turísticos, agencias, servicios hoteleros de todo el mundo. 
Como se sabe, en el Valle Sagrado, se construirá el primer hotel de 7 estrellas en Latinoamérica, y cadenas como Hilton se alistan para estrenar sus instalaciones en el Cusco. 
Para Cocla es de vital importancia presentar el modelo de desarrollo agrario que aplica en las espaldas de Machupicchu, que en si se trata de un atractivo socio-turúistico económico- pues se basa en la filosofía del comercio justo (fair trade) y las buenas prácticas ambientalistas. 
Boniotur 2009 explora los nuevos destinos y alternativas turísticas en Cusco, cuya presentación se limita algunas veces a Machupicchu, cuando en su entorno hay mucho más que ver, en este caso el modelo solidario de la actividad cafetalera en paisajes y pisos ecológicos únicos en el mundo, dotados, además de nevados tropicales en una etapa de calentamiento global en el cual estos tienden a desaparecer, como el Kilimanjaro en Africa. 
El modelo de negocios de este foro se basa en la transversalidad de la actividad turística, desde la cual se construye una plataforma de promoción y comercialización de nuevos destinos turísticos, productos, servicios, marcas, conocimientos, formación, información y tecnología aplicada al turismo, informó el comité organizador de la feria. 
Asimismo, indicó que BONIOTUR es el escenario del encuentro nacional e internacional de turismo y los negocios vanguardistas, donde expositores, visitantes, compradores y vendedores crean el marco adecuado para garantizar el crecimiento de un turismo sustentable. Coclatours tiene entre sus miembros a cooperativas asociadas, que hacen esfuerzos por crear una infraestructura turística para recibir a los pasajeros que lleven al mundo la imagen de Perú como primer productor mundial de cafés especiales. 
En este sentido, la Cooperativa Chaco Huayanay acaba de comprar una vieja casa de hacendados en la zona de Pintobamba, que refacciona en este momento, al estilo ecológico, precisamente en medio de los cafetales. El mismo esfuerzo hace la Cooperativa Huayopata, y de antemano, Cocla Tours. 
Se supo que operadores internacionales empiezan a ver a esta ruta ecológica con interés para futuros planes, tras las experiencias de Chiapas con su Ruta del Café y Rioja con su exitosa Ruta del Vino, y claro está, La Ruta del Pisco del Perú. 
Desde el año pasado el café ha sido en Perú declarado Producto de Bandera y pugna por mantener su primer lugar como productor de cafés especiales. 
Durante la feria se produjeron cerca de 6 mil visitas al stand de COCLA exclusivamente de instituciones vinculadas al turismo y el número de contactos fue inesperadamente positivo, informó a AgroNegociosPeru una fuente de Cocla Tours, empresa comandada por Manuel Echegaray.  *Fuente:* *www.agronegociosperu.org** * Temas similares: Artículo: Producción de mujeres cafetaleras se dinamiza en el Perú Se necesitaría renovar 10 mil Has cafetaleras en la selva alta para mantener las agroexportaciones de café Ley de cooperativas fomentará asociatividad entre los pequeños agricultores Caracterización de las Zonas Cafetaleras en el Perú Junta Nacional del Café elige hoy a nuevo presidente, representante de 38 mil familias cafetaleras

----------

